
The New Rules of the App Store - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/02/the-new-rules-of-the-app-store.php
======
cryptoz
> Update only when you need to update. Otherwise you may alienate your core
> customers.

This is a bad side-effect of App Store policies. Why is there no auto-update
option? Users should be able to go into a settings page and check "let this
application auto-update". With an opt-in system like this, users can always
have up-to-date versions of programs they know and trust without being
bothered to update manually.

This is the way Android does it and it makes tons of sense to me. Just as
users are not expected to use File -> Save anymore with something like iOS,
they shouldn't be expected to keep track of the version numbers of the Apps
they've downloaded, decide on updates, etc.

~~~
wippler
I agree. Everything should've auto-update. Infact this makes more sense in iOS
than Android as Apple reviews the updates also - that way users can be sure
that the new update wont do anything fishy.

